
Stealthy, destructive malware infects half a million routers - milankragujevic
https://www.wired.com/story/vpnfilter-router-malware-outbreak/amp
======
milankragujevic
Non-amp version: [https://www.wired.com/story/vpnfilter-router-malware-
outbrea...](https://www.wired.com/story/vpnfilter-router-malware-outbreak/)

------
NKosmatos
Link to the technical report by Talos:
[https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html](https://blog.talosintelligence.com/2018/05/VPNFilter.html)

Fun trivia, Talos in Greek mythology was a giant automaton robot?) made of
bronze to protect Europa in the island of Crete from pirates and invaders.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talos)

